# Krait Processor



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

So with all the Nexus Prime rumors that have been surfacing in the past days, and months, I've been doing some research on the rumored hardware.. general consensus of all the rumors is that it will be powered by a Quallcomm Krait Processor which is apparently leagues ahead of what they are using on the EVO 3D and Sensation.

http://internalcomputer.com/qualcomm-introducing-the-latest-krait-processor-with-2-5ghz-speed-to-welcoming-snapdragon-family-quad-core-chips.computer



> Qualcomm recently announce a series of information about the processor that will be present in future generations in the family line Snapdragon. The fastest processor from Qualcomm will be present with a
> speed up to 2.5GHz per core with the APQ8064 chip, codenamed Krait.
> Krait will come with 150 percent faster performance and consuming more power efficient, only about 65 percent than the ARM. The plan of this processor will come with a choice of single, dual-to quad-core as
> Adreno series GPU which is able to present four cores and integrated 3D LTE modem.
> ...


As you can see in the quote/link I provided it says that the Krait processor is capable of 2.5 GHz per core and I've seen this on many other websites.

What confuses me is that all of the Nexus Prime rumors have it running at either a 1.2 or 1.5 GHz Dual Core. I'm well aware that processors are often underclocked to improve battery life on devices but to undeclock it 1GHz or more seems insane to me.

I'm also pretty sure that Google would like to outdo the iPhone5 and also set the standard for 2012 Android devices so when choosing a processor they would choose the best available so I basically have three questions that I'd welcome anybody to share there answers.

A) Will the Prime ship with a Krait Processor that is severely underclocked?

B) Will Google elect to use a different version of the Krait Processor that is not capable of running at 2.5 GHz?

C) Least likely of all, will the Prime ship with a dual-core 2.5GHz Krait Processor?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

A couple things...

The Thunderbolt's CPU fairly easily overclocks from 1GHz to 1.92GHz. So a phone with a CPU that can handle an extra 1GHz isn't incredibly unthinkable.

Just because that generation of CPU will go up to 2.5GHz doesn't mean the first models will be capable of that.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep plus I wrote all of this up and totally forgot that according to the latest rumors they are going with a TI processor anyway


----------

